# οπλίτης ιατρός = medical private



## Nancy (Mar 10, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, 
θα μπορούσε κανείς να με βοηθήσει για το πώς μπορεί να αποδοθεί στα αγγλικά;Κατ' αρχάς υπάρχει κάποια αντιστοιχία στα αγγλικά;
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2011)

Τι ακριβώς είναι ο οπλίτης ιατρός; Κανονικός γιατρός, ή κάτι σαν το medic;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Τι ακριβώς είναι ο οπλίτης ιατρός;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρόκειται για γιατρό που κάνει τη θητεία του, χωρίς να έχει κάποιο βαθμό (όπως ΔΕΑ κλπ).


----------



## Nancy (Mar 10, 2011)

Ναι, αυτο θα έλεγα. Είναι κάποιος γιατρός ο οποίος κάνει τη θητεία του και παράλληλα το αγροτικό του αν κατάλαβα καλά.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 10, 2011)

Βλέπω army medic private, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι επίσημο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2011)

Για τις ΗΠΑ βρίσκω το *Medical Private*:

http://www.history.army.mil/html/books/medical_department_1917-1941/CMH_30-10-1.pdf (σελ. 490): First aid packet, Carlisle pattern, with single improved dressing; (right) *World War II medical private’s kit*, first adopted in 1924.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2268337/: We thank Gyu Bum Oh, *who had served as a medical private at the Armed Forces Yangju Hospital*, for data entry.

http://www.mnhm.lu/pageshtml/bulgememorials.php: SAN. (Sanitäter) = *medical private*


----------



## Nancy (Mar 10, 2011)

Μήπως ωστόσο αυτό το medical private αναφέρεται σε κάποιο μόνιμο στρατιωτικό γιατρό και όχι σε κάποιον γιατρό που προσέφερε τις υπηρεσίες του κατά τη θητεία του;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η λέξη private δίνει την απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου, Nancy. Αφού είναι οπλίτης, αποκλείεται να είναι μόνιμος στρατιωτικός γιατρός.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 10, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## mdphd (Jun 15, 2015)

Στις Η.Π.Α. ο αντίστοιχος Οπλίτης Ιατρός του Ελληνικού Στρατού Ξηράς(Hellenic Army) είναι *Combat medic*. Ο αντίστοιχος Δόκιμος Έφεδρος Αξιωματικός είναι *Officer designate*. Το αντίστοιχο Υγειονομικό Σώμα είναι *Medical corps*.


----------

